# got bit



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

yup my pokie bit me... i went to a&e and im fine  well apart from beingonsome nasty antibiotics...

if you wish to insult me for getting bitten please just keep it to 'you idiot' if that or better still, just grin and bear it


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

Lukethegecko said:


> yup my pokie bit me... i went to a&e and im fine  well apart from beingonsome nasty antibiotics...
> 
> if you wish to insult me for getting bitten please just keep it to 'you idiot' if that or better still, just grin and bear it


You idiot :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Hope you're ok, just keep us updated cos I'm interested in T bites (especially pokies).


----------



## Aws (Aug 27, 2012)

I've yet to experience a bite haha, 

May i ask what Pokie it was?


----------



## Buzzlightyear (May 28, 2011)

Is the pokie ok ?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Lukethegecko said:


> if you wish to insult me for getting bitten please just keep it to 'you idiot' if that or better still, just grin and bear it



hope you don't get any nasty effects later on


----------



## andy140365 (Jul 26, 2010)

did it hurt oh and rfuk rules apply pictures or it did nt happen :2thumb: hope your ok both of you : victory:


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

the bite was incredibly painful, at least 10x worsethan a wasp sting. i had swelling and pain to start with. i went to a&e and had slurred speach and trembling but theses were short lived (a few hours in all) and my finger is a bit sore now thats all  the pokie is fine (she fell on to my bed) and i put her back into the viv before going to the hospital  i think the side effects of the antibiotics will be worse


----------



## Rosko (Apr 20, 2012)

How did it happen??


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

just handling her, some how she got spooked and sunk bothfangs into my finger


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

sorry ,but why handle a pokie in the first case ,could of been very allergic to the bite ,and the spider could of dropped to its death ,sorry i do hope your ok ,but maybe leave them in there set ups unless a tank change or posting to sell was needed


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

well considering i never hold my ts whilst standing and only over my bed... im not have this turn into a flame/blame thread


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

Lukethegecko said:


> just handling her, some how she got spooked and sunk bothfangs into my finger


I retract the ":Na_Na_Na_Na:" from my first post.

:bash:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

LOL
Lost your Pokie last year, nearly got bitten by your cameroon red baboon too if I remember rightly, and now experienced a bite. Do you think there might be room for a little improvement in your husbandry?


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

D: nooooo


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

Poxicator said:


> LOL
> Lost your Pokie last year, nearly got bitten by your cameroon red baboon too if I remember rightly, and now experienced a bite. Do you think there might be room for a little improvement in your husbandry?


its more me making silly mistakes this time and i take full responsiblity for my actions


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

Lukethegecko said:


> its more me making silly mistakes this time and i take full responsiblity for my actions


Like handling any old world :whip:


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

Veyron said:


> Like handling any old world :whip:


got any ointment for my burn?


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

You seem like a bit of a nob tbh, an accurate bite report would have been better, time of bite and symptoms over time, this is all a bit too jokey to believe tbh


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

Jonb1982 said:


> You seem like a bit of a nob tbh, an accurate bite report would have been better, time of bite and symptoms over time, this is all a bit too jokey to believe tbh


thanks... just thanks... considering the first thing on my mind was toget to a&e rather than write out a bite report


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Sorry Luke but from my point of view you've just shown us why we shouldnt handle pokies. It looks like you received a small bite, and you should be grateful for that, but going by your previous history you seem to be drawn to those exotics which pose a danger. That's fine, everyone has an interest in the "beast" but with such exotics comes responsibility, losing spiders, getting warnings and eventually getting bitten doesnt suggest to me that you are being a responsible keeper. By responsibility I don't just mean yourself and the spider but to the hobby itself.
If you're willing to post your choice of responsibility I'm afraid you rather open the doors to hear other peoples opinions, that's the nature of a forum. I envisage at some point someone will request the thread to be closed or a mod may choose to do so. So, just to clarify:
*Keep the thread clean and keep it civil and it will remain open.
*
I'm actually quite interested in hearing how long the effects last and what further symptoms occur.


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

Lukethegecko said:


> thanks... just thanks... considering the first thing on my mind was toget to a&e rather than write out a bite report


Well your writing now, so your why not post an accurate report rather than what you did?


----------



## SamWest (Sep 11, 2012)

Lukethegecko said:


> just handling her, some how she got spooked and sunk bothfangs into my finger


Ironically,I just made a thread about something similar.
Will you continue to hold them now that you've been bitten ?
thanks


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

i clicked on this thread after seeing your classified thread 'sicarus sp wanted?' earlier - please dont try to handle that.. maybe try eradicate whatever it is that drives you to take these risks - i'm glad you and your t are ok though


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

gambitgareth said:


> i clicked on this thread after seeing your classified thread 'sicarus sp wanted?' earlier - please dont try to handle that.. maybe try eradicate whatever it is that drives you to take these risks - i'm glad you and your t are ok though


i do know not to hold sicarus ¬¬ like idont hold my female orange baboon


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

SamWest said:


> Ironically,I just made a thread about something similar.
> Will you continue to hold them now that you've been bitten ?
> thanks


i will be more careful next time round


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

pokies are on par with an obt for strength of venom ?


----------



## Rosko (Apr 20, 2012)

Personally I wouldn't purposely handle a pokie. But everyone in this hobby runs the risk of getting tagged, no matter how careful they are. So he was doing something that most of us wouldn do. That's his choice and now he's paid the price for it. All ya can do now is learn from it and move on(and probably stop handling aggressive T's  

People just need to chill abit :lol2:


----------



## SamWest (Sep 11, 2012)

mattykyuss said:


> pokies are on par with an obt for strength of venom ?


I would say more so.
A Poecilotheria bite is very long lasting
You may think you get better, but according to bite reports, pain is reoccurring for months


----------



## touchthesky (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

we are chilled.its just say ,100 people turn up at a and e every day for tarantula bites ,there maybe the chance of a law to keep them ,a ban altogether :devil:


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

Lukethegecko said:


> i do know not to hold sicarus ¬¬ like idont hold my female orange baboon


you could have been seriously ill - im not being overly paternalistic - if you saw a child playing with a grenade you might at least say something..


----------



## SamWest (Sep 11, 2012)

mattykyuss said:


> we are chilled.its just say ,100 people turn up at a and e every day for tarantula bites ,there maybe the chance of a law to keep them ,a ban altogether :devil:


That's it !
It takes one person to die from a secondary infection for all of you Tarantula keepers to be punished


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

mattykyuss said:


> we are chilled.its just say ,100 people turn up at a and e every day for tarantula bites ,there maybe the chance of a law to keep them ,a ban altogether :devil:


Plus the needless cost to the tax payer for such stupid things.


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

Veyron said:


> Plus the needless cost to the* tax* payer for such stupid things.


*shudders*


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

SamWest said:


> That's it !
> It takes one person to die from a secondary infection for all of you Tarantula keepers to be punished


thats why i went to a&e so i could get some antibiotics so i dont develop an infection


----------



## My8legsVladimir (Jul 18, 2011)

http://www.omg-facts.com/view/Facts/45179?c_val=1


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

and a result if you surrive is impotance


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

Lukethegecko said:


> and a result if you surrive is impotance


Probably for the best........


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

how does getting bitten by a wonderer warrent impotance?


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

Lukethegecko said:


> and a result if you surrive is impotance





Jonb1982 said:


> Probably for the best........


Don't worry jon, he doesn't 'swing that way' :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## SamWest (Sep 11, 2012)

Lukethegecko said:


> how does getting bitten by a wonderer warrent impotance?


If you're stupid enough to get bit by a wandering spider, it's more than likely your fault. you shouldn't be passing on your seed.

I think that's the point


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

*****


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

SamWest said:


> If you're stupid enough to get bit by a wandering spider, it's more than likely your fault. you shouldn't be passing on your seed.
> 
> I think that's the point


what if it was on a bunch of bannanas or if youwere working in a bannana plantation??? then its not your fault


----------



## My8legsVladimir (Jul 18, 2011)

shouldn't be trying to stick your penis into a bunch of bananas... this isn't american pie...


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

My8legsVladimir said:


> shouldn't be trying to stick your penis into a bunch of bananas... this isn't american pie...


http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mc86o55UhU1refcuwo1_500.jpg


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Lukethegecko said:


> just handling her, some how she got spooked and sunk bothfangs into my finger


Why were you even handling a Pokie? If I kept Pokies my fingers would be going nowhere near it and definately not handled, I'd probably look for even longer tongs to use with it and just be happy to watch it, I'd rather just watch all of my Ts than even attempt to handle them again and I'd definately not pick any of them up lol.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Lukethegecko said:


> how does getting bitten by a wonderer warrent impotance?


Sits there thinking for ages.

How big was said pokie?


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

snowgoose said:


> Sits there thinking for ages.
> 
> How big was said pokie?


2-3 inches its only a tiddler


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

but you said it was a sexed female


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Glad to hear both yourself and the spider are okay, lesson learned there maybe. 
Seems like you accepted the risk and came off worse for it but at least ensured the spider was safely in its home before attending to yourself. I wouldn't dream of handling the majority of my spiders, even some of the docile ones, but then people go rock climbing, jump out of planes or off tall buildings trusting a bit of material or a bit of rope to keep them safe and at times come off worse for their bit of adrenaline and enjoyment so each to their own.


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

AilsaM said:


> Why were you even handling a Pokie? If I kept Pokies my fingers would be going nowhere near it and definately not handled, I'd probably look for even longer tongs to use with it and just be happy to watch it, I'd rather just watch all of my Ts than even attempt to handle them again and I'd definately not pick any of them up lol.


You are one responsible T keeper!


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

gambitgareth said:


> you could have been seriously ill - im not being overly paternalistic - if you saw a child playing with a grenade you might at least say something..


 
Yeah "remove the pin then play with it you little brat"


as for the OP

LOL! but hope you are ok! 

yeah that's about as caring as I get... :whistling2:


----------



## SamWest (Sep 11, 2012)

Biggys said:


> yeah that's about as caring as I get... :whistling2:



And that's something.. Wow


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Sorry. That wasn't me sitting there thinking, but was the wondering spider.

Don't really know why you felt the need to shout about it on a forum such as this.

You obviously knew flaming was going to happen hence the warning in your first post telling people not to.


----------



## Rosko (Apr 20, 2012)

I tried to defend this guy a bit earlier..... Is it too late to retract it.
Dudes not too smart! :whistling2:


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

gambitgareth said:


> but you said it was a sexed female


i refer to all my ts as 'she'


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

i am not bothered about you lol its the pockie would you put it up here thinking its a joke if the pockie would of died with the fall?


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

SamWest said:


> And that's something.. Wow


They say sharing is caring, and I share my hate for people, with people, so by that logic I'm caring, right?


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

even when you sell them ? look foward to your feedback ratings ,not


----------



## SamWest (Sep 11, 2012)

Biggys said:


> They say sharing is caring, and I share my hate for people, with people, so by that logic I'm caring, right?


yes.. No.. Yes
*Brain explodes*


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Jonb1982 said:


> You are one responsible T keeper!


Sarcastic eh :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

SamWest said:


> yes.. No.. Yes
> *Brain explodes*


:blowup:


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

AilsaM said:


> Sarcastic eh :whistling2:


Nope you are.......

Sarcasm is the lowest form of wit, not my thing


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Jonb1982 said:


> Nope you are.......
> 
> Sarcasm is the lowest form of wit, not my thing


It's one of the funniest though :lol2:


to the OP

Show us a pic of the bite then  :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

Biggys said:


> It's one of the funniest though :lol2:
> 
> 
> to the OP
> ...


didnt take one :/ sorry :/ didnt think of it


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Lukethegecko said:


> didnt take one :/ sorry :/ didnt think of it


Take one now!!!!! :lol2:


How can you not think of photo's!!!

I slashed my wrists to the bone going through a plate glass window, I had one phone calling the ambulance and the other taking photo's :lol2: :blush:


----------



## Rosko (Apr 20, 2012)

i once spun mu car off the road and wedged it under a fence. First thing i did was climb out of the window and took some pics


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

Lukethegecko said:


> didnt take one :/ sorry :/ didnt think of it


yes take one now, evidence of the bite will still be visible


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Rosko said:


> i once spun mu car off the road and wedged it under a fence. First thing i did was climb out of the window and took some pics


See!!!!!

It's just the done thing!!!!

I lost a pint and a half of blood...tbh it probably would have been half a pint if I didn't make them take like 100 pictures :blush:


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

the swelling went down within the hospital and now there isnt really any thing there :/ sorry for being boring


----------



## SamWest (Sep 11, 2012)

Rosko said:


> i once spun mu car off the road and wedged it under a fence. First thing i did was climb out of the window and took some pics


I once cut off my head by accident
I forgot to take photos though


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Lukethegecko said:


> the swelling went down within the hospital and now there isnt really any thing there :/ sorry for being boring


PHOTO'SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Even if it is just lumps!!!

this thread needs gore


----------



## Rosko (Apr 20, 2012)

In that case.....It didnt happen :lol2:


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Lukethegecko said:


> didnt take one :/ sorry :/ didnt think of it


Google Image Result for http://psucincinnati.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/flying_pig.gif


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

i can take a pic of the tablets im on???


----------



## Rosko (Apr 20, 2012)

I can take a pic of a farrarri, doesnt mean its mine


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

these ones have my name on them 

also they wont be photoshopped as i dont know how to use photoshop


----------



## Rosko (Apr 20, 2012)

they could be antibiotics to treat an STD


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

Lukethegecko said:


> these ones have my name on them
> 
> *also they wont be photoshopped as i dont know how to use photoshop*


Nobody thought of that until you said it...now you sound dodgy :whistling2:

Do the tablets say "Lukethegecko" on them ?


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

Rosko said:


> they could be antibiotics to treat an STD


one i caught through putting my wang in a fruitbowl lol i can ensure you that i am clean.


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Storybook International - Intro - YouTube


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

Veyron said:


> Nobody thought of that until you said it...now you sound dodgy :whistling2:
> 
> Do the tablets say "Lukethegecko" on them ?


no they say 'luke goudie' on the lable


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

Lukethegecko said:


> no they say 'luke goudie' on the lable


Never heard of him


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

Veyron said:


> Never heard of him


lol ^^


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

These threads are better in the snake section, you actually get abit of the red stuff


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

Biggys said:


> These threads are better in the snake section, you actually get abit of the red stuff


A bit of the brown stuff here mate


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

Biggys said:


> These threads are better in the snake section, you actually get abit of the red stuff





Jonb1982 said:


> A bit of the brown stuff here mate



:roll2: :roll2:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Jonb1982 said:


> A bit of the brown stuff here mate


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

***** ihave nothing to say


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Lukethegecko said:


> image
> 
> the antibiotics i am on that the hospital prescribed me this evening :/


 
doesn't tell you why they are perscribed....we want bite pictures!!! :lol2:


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

wait the link worked? bloody hell something worked for me


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Lukethegecko said:


> wait the link worked? bloody hell something worked for me


It didn't work

sorry to piss on your fire... :lol2:


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

Biggys said:


> It didn't work
> 
> sorry to piss on your fire... :lol2:


*sad face* lol








this one works


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

This is starting to stink of BS !! Just a picture or several of the two fang holes with atleast _some _swelling to the area will do. You can obviously post pics as you've already done so and the holes and swelling will certainly not have disappeared by now, it's physically impossible. 

The more you post, the more I'm thinking this was purely for attention and for something to post.

Prove me wrong...


----------



## Rosko (Apr 20, 2012)

That'll clear the herpes up :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Rosko said:


> That'll clear the herpes up :2thumb:


Well, now my family thinks i'm totally mad after bursting out laughing at the screen...... :lol2:


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

Rosko said:


> That'll clear the herpes up :2thumb:


Really ? How much are these and do you know where I can buy them ?

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

alright, i will go to my gp and get my notes, i will post a picture of the notes. untill then i will ask the admin to close this thread as itsnow becoming a blame game here...


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Veyron said:


> Really ? How much are these and do you know where I can buy them ?
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Check the local street corners, you don't actually pay for them but they are normally thrown in as part of the bundle....oh.....you meant the pills....my bad..:blush:

:whistling2:


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

Lukethegecko said:


> alright, i will go to my gp and get my notes, i will post a picture of the notes. untill then i will ask the admin to close this thread as itsnow becoming a blame game here...


BITE PICTURES OR IT NEVER HAPPENED :devil:


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Lukethegecko said:


> *sad face* lol
> 
> image this one works


hey ive done my nursing they are for STIs no way


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Lukethegecko said:


> alright, i will go to my gp and get my notes, i will post a picture of the notes. untill then i will ask the admin to close this thread as itsnow becoming a blame game here...


dude...that is wayyyyyyyyyyy to much effort, we aren't asking for a gaping wound with bone, veins, muscle and tissue...all anyone wants to see is the puncture wounds!!!! they are to hand. so it's easier than the faff of going to the GP and things, surely?


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

Biggys said:


> dude...that is wayyyyyyyyyyy to much effort, we aren't asking for a gaping wound with bone, veins, muscle and tissue...all anyone wants to see is the puncture wounds!!!! they are to hand. so it's easier than the faff of going to the GP and things, surely?


honestly, the punchure wounds were so small and the swelling dwindled really quickly (whilst i was waiting to be seen by the doctor)


----------



## Rosko (Apr 20, 2012)

Lukethegecko said:


> alright, i will go to my gp and get my notes, i will post a picture of the notes. untill then i will ask the admin to close this thread as itsnow becoming a blame game here...


so your going to post a pic of your gp's notes... Just take a pick of the wound. You are showing us pics of everything else.


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Biggys said:


> dude...that is wayyyyyyyyyyy to much effort, we aren't asking for a gaping wound with bone, veins, muscle and tissue...all anyone wants to see is the puncture wounds!!!! they are to hand. so it's easier than the faff of going to the GP and things, surely?


 if you want to see the gaping wound veins and muscle you will have to go to the other 18s section:lol2:


----------



## Rosko (Apr 20, 2012)

The dude heals like wolverine


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

pcharlton said:


> hey ive done my nursing they are for STIs no way


ithink they are the general antibiotics now, they are nastyt to take, they give you horrible stomach ache and the squits...


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Lukethegecko said:


> honestly, the punchure wounds were so small and the swelling dwindled really quickly (whilst i was waiting to be seen by the doctor)


Post them anyway! 



pcharlton said:


> if you want to see the gaping wound veins and muscle you will have to go to the other 18s section:lol2:


 I laughed then realised what you meanted and was like "ahahaha...eww"

:lol2:


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

Biggys said:


> I laughed then realised what you meanted and was like "ahahaha...eww"
> 
> :lol2:


As soon as he said 'gaping wound', a certain female sprung to mind :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## My8legsVladimir (Jul 18, 2011)

Rosko said:


> That'll clear the herpes up :2thumb:


it most certainly will not!


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Veyron said:


> As soon as he said 'gaping wound', a certain female sprung to mind :2thumb::lol2:


 
I just realised I typed Meanted....WTF Tyler, this si why I shouldn't try to do 4 things at once :lol2:


and I think I know who you are on about :lol2:


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

not very visible but there are two red marks where the fangs sank in.


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Lukethegecko said:


> image
> 
> not very visible but there are two red marks where the fangs sank in.


the is nowt there stop it now


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

pcharlton said:


> the is nowt there stop it now


*huff*


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

See wasn't that hard to post a picture was it :lol2:

I was going to post something a little more exciting, but I shalt in a child-used zone :lol2:


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Lukethegecko said:


> *huff*


 bet your mums vacumn clearner gave you your first iccy:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

pcharlton said:


> bet your mums vacumn clearner gave you your first iccy:lol2::lol2:


?????


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

pcharlton said:


> bet your mums vacumn clearner gave you your first iccy:lol2::lol2:


I hope an Iccy isn't what I think an Iccy is :gasp:



Lukethegecko said:


> ?????


If it what I'm thinking it means you don't even wanna know :lol2:


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Biggys said:


> I hope an Iccy isn't what I think an Iccy is :gasp:
> 
> 
> 
> If it what I'm thinking it means you don't even wanna know :lol2:


love bite


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

Biggys said:


> I hope an Iccy isn't what I think an Iccy is :gasp:
> 
> 
> 
> If it what I'm thinking it means you don't even wanna know :lol2:


this is why idont like being AS at times


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Biggys said:


> I hope an Iccy isn't what I think an Iccy is :gasp:
> 
> 
> 
> If it what I'm thinking it means you don't even wanna know :lol2:


i am not that bad lol


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

pcharlton said:


> love bite


ah ^^


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Lukethegecko said:


> ah ^^


 foget it


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

pcharlton said:


> love bite


Hiccy.... :blush:



Lukethegecko said:


> this is why idont like being AS at times


AS = Avenging swordfish?



pcharlton said:


> i am not that bad lol


ahahah well this has just proven I have a warped little mind.... :lol2:


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Biggys said:


> Hiccy.... :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all i do have these days is my little mind:lol2:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

pcharlton said:


> all i do have these days is my little mind:lol2:


 Sometimes thats for the best :lol2:



And Mr Avenging Swordfish, how is the fin feeling?


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

Biggys said:


> Sometimes thats for the best :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> And Mr Avenging Swordfish, how is the fin feeling?


its still a bit stiff... 

AS = aspergers syndrom :/


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Lukethegecko said:


> its still a bit stiff...
> 
> AS = aspergers syndrom :/


dont want to know


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Lukethegecko said:


> its still a bit stiff...
> 
> AS = aspergers syndrom :/


Ahh close enough!

Is the swelling or redness moving up the arm at all?

(didn't mean to look like I was taking the mick about AS btw)


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

Biggys said:


> Ahh close enough!
> 
> Is the swelling or redness moving up the arm at all?
> 
> (didn't mean to look like I was taking the mick about AS btw)


na the swelling isnt creeping ^^ and i knew you was joking ^^


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Biggys said:


> Ahh close enough!
> 
> Is the swelling or redness moving up the arm at all?
> 
> (didn't mean to look like I was taking the mick about AS btw)


same here only having a joke:2thumb:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

closed at OPs request


----------

